# Drinking alcohol after birth.....



## Gems

Ok so this personally disgusted me but im interested on your thoughts .... 

A friend of the OH's wife had a baby 14 days ago, on friday her and another new mum were in our local pub drinking wine for 4 hours, with their babies in their prams. They were too drunk to be able to walk home so they had to call their husbands for lifts. 

When the OH told me i was mortified that a new mum so soon after the birth would get drunk. Is that just me????? 

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG I could never do that!! poor lickle babies!!


----------



## PeanutBean

God no! To be honest I'm surprised by people cracking open the champagne on the birthday!


----------



## momandpeanut

Thats really shocking !!!


----------



## bigbelly2

i can understand 2 weeks after childbirth going out for a drink or two or three with a friend but its totally unacceptable to take your child with you!! not being able to care for them and have to ring someone to help them just screams out disgusting behaviour in my eyes!!

h x


----------



## Blah11

bigbelly2 said:


> i can understand 2 weeks after childbirth going out for a drink or two or three with a friend but its totally unacceptable to take your child with you!! not being able to care for them and have to ring someone to help them just screams out disgusting behaviour in my eyes!!
> 
> h x

I agree. Although I'm going to breastfeed so I won't be drinking alcohol afterwards either.


----------



## WaitingForYou

^ Exactly I understand yeah maybe one or two drinks. But taking the baby with you? 14 days old? In a pub? With 2 drunk adults? OH GOSH!! DISGUSTING!!


----------



## Moulder86

I agree with bigbelly, I don't see the problem going out for a few drinks with a friend but not taking the babies with them that's not on.


----------



## Blob

Yea i can see going out for a drink with my friends, perhaps not getting totally wasted though ha ha!! But taking my baby with me would be so wrong, although i think if it was a glass of wine or something wouldnt be a problem so long as baby was happy enough.


----------



## lily24

I totally agree with u on this one.

I live straight accross from a pub. 
I see kids running round outside (same ones all the time) right beside a main road and then get sent to the shop next door with £5 to keep them quiet. (during the week aswell as weekends)
They think its great as they dont know any different but i think its very irresponsible on the parents part. 
I feel like gong down and telling them their kids should be at home having a good dinner and being properly cared for.

There is nothing wrong with enjoying drinks with friends, but why cant the kids be left at home with a responsible family member/granny/father ect??? I would never dream of taking my baby into a pub no matter what.


----------



## Sparky0207

Totally agree with bigbelly - one or two drinks is fine, but taking the kids with you and getting so pissed you cant even look after them is absolutely shocking. Unfit mothers IMO


----------



## lorrilou

totally disagree with this especially taking baby to the pub!!!! 

quite a few girls i know were preggers around the same time as me and when i said i was gonna breastfeed their response was "oh no, im not, cant wait to go out n get pissed!" one even went out a week after her baby was born!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

lorrilou said:


> totally disagree with this especially taking baby to the pub!!!!
> 
> quite a few girls i know were preggers around the same time as me and when i said i was gonna breastfeed their response was "oh no, im not, cant wait to go out n get pissed!" one even went out a week after her baby was born!!!!

It's reassuring that there are women who put alcohol before their babies... :gun:


----------



## lorrilou

i know!! dont get me wrong i couldnt wait to have a night out with the girls but your baby should be your first and main priority especially that soon after giving birth!! 

what made it worse for me was that the baby was sent to grandmas for the nite. At a week old there would be no way on earth i would let anyone look after my baby (well oh obviously)


----------



## PeanutBean

lorrilou said:


> i know!! dont get me wrong i couldnt wait to have a night out with the girls but your baby should be your first and main priority especially that soon after giving birth!!
> 
> what made it worse for me was that the baby was sent to grandmas for the nite. At a week old there would be no way on earth i would let anyone look after my baby (well oh obviously)

Yeah I agree. I can't imagine not being with the baby pretty much at all times for the first few weeks (except if I go for a pee maybe lol!) - what if something happened while I was out? It's not forever that our babies/children need us so intensively. If a mother can't give these things up for a little while then I'm not convinced they are responsible enough to do the job properly. Having said that I wholeheartedly believe the father should be giving these things up too! My DH stopped drinking when I got pregnant. We're in this together!


----------



## ~KACI~

Where i work they've restricted drinks to 2, when you have got your kids with you, which i think is a very good idea because in the summer holidays we had people who would bring there kids with them and sit in pub all day!! x x


----------



## PeanutBean

~KACI~ said:


> Where i work they've restricted drinks to 2, when you have got your kids with you, which i think is a very good idea because in the summer holidays we had people who would bring there kids with them and sit in pub all day!! x x

That sounds sensible. But what a world where the pub owners are enforcing such rules instead of the parents!

We have a weird pool hall near our house and really awful people hang around there all day long smoking and drinking with their little kids with them. Yuck.


----------



## polo_princess

Gosh thats a bit bad!!! Like others have said one or two is fine but to get pissed is a bit much!!


----------



## nikky0907

Thats very irresponsible!

I mean,ok,you go for a drink with a friend when your baby is 2 weeks old....You leave the baby with your husband or your mom,babysitter,someone who will look out for it properly!

And you don't get that drunk that you can't get home!

Baby's in pubs? 2 weeks ols baby's in pubs? :shock:

Honestly,I currently miss having a drink being pregnant.I would like a nice glass of wine or a cocktail,I don't exclude the possibility of going out with my friends,having a nice drink once my baby is a about a month old...But she will certainly not going with me and I will certainly not going to be drunk out of my mind!

I think that the time for it is over now and it's not gonna be back for a very long time...


----------



## Vicky2806

I will defo be having a glass of wine or two when I have had the baby I think I will have earned it - but I would never dream ov getting drunk with where I cant look after the baby - thats just wrong!!! Baby comes first :baby:

Have got two friends who are pregnant and due around the same time and we are gonna have a night out but the baby will be a few months old and probably stay with Grandma - just in case I am worse for wear!!


----------



## ella170

not infront of the baby


----------



## Carolyn

i agree with nikky/nicky (sorry!) how on earth are you supposed to care for a newborn baby when you've been drinking for four hours, pub should have chucked them out, i would've done. it's sad when others have to tell you the right thing to do though, isn't it?


----------



## Beltane

Wonder why they even decided to become moms! That's just insane.


----------



## sam's mum

That's awful!! Nothing wrong with having a couple of drinks, but to get too drunk to walk while you're looking after your newborn baby??!! I was worried enough about doing something wrong when I was completely sober!


----------



## Linzi

I dont see the problem with them going out, but getting leathered whilst having 2 new babies in their care? Thats a bit different.

xxx


----------



## misz.tobacco

I truly believe that no matter what age, you should NEVER drink around a child. You might get used to it and think it's okay but if you drink around your children they will think it's okay.. Especially bringing a baby into a pub! Maybe one glass of wine is one thing if you're out to dinner, but that is just sick!


----------



## mBLACK

misz.tobacco said:


> I truly believe that no matter what age, you should NEVER drink around a child. You might get used to it and think it's okay but if you drink around your children they will think it's okay.. Especially bringing a baby into a pub! Maybe one glass of wine is one thing if you're out to dinner, but that is just sick!

Took the words right out of my mouth! I'm going to breastfeed though so I won't be drinking at all.. Nevermind the fact that I'm not even the legal drinking age yet.:lol:


----------



## meg_lo21

Guh... that's plain trashy in my opinion. I feel guilty even THINKING about alcohol right now, hah.


----------



## missjess

Wow that's sick ! Taking your babies to the pub? 

I don't think there's anything wrong with having a drink or two soon after giving birth, as long as there is someone sober to look after baby. My mother came over for the weekend a couple of weeks after I gave birth, she took care of Josh even at night so we could go out and have fun with our friends. But I would NEVER drink knowing I'm the one in charge!!!! That's crazy.


----------

